# CONCACAF GU15 Tournament



## og808 (Aug 10, 2016)

Anybody else keeping on eye on this?
http://www.concacaf.com/article/cu15g-august-9-2016-recap
USA 22 - 0 Trinidad and Tobago.
Holy Moly!

Pools:
http://www.concacaf.com/article/final-18-player-rosters-announced-for-the-concacaf-girls-under-15-championship-2016


----------



## og808 (Aug 10, 2016)

I know of 1 So Cal girl playing in this tournament.
Anybody else know of any?


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Aug 11, 2016)

Here is a link to the schedule / results
http://www.concacaf.com/category/under-15s-women/schedule-results

I thought the results of usa vs trinidad was a historical reference, not the actual game... 22-0


----------



## meaningless (Aug 11, 2016)

og808 said:


> I know of 1 So Cal girl playing in this tournament.
> Anybody else know of any?


2 players from SoCal. Both play for Surf.


----------



## og808 (Aug 12, 2016)

meaningless said:


> 2 players from SoCal. Both play for Surf.


Nice, for which countries if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## meaningless (Aug 12, 2016)

og808 said:


> Nice, for which countries if you dont mind me asking?


USA


----------

